# my new motor build >600 AWHP 1.8T



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

so i had an issue with the pink motor.... well, a few. seems i lifted the head twice. i torched a worked over AWP head. i built a new head then found some issues with the bottom end. namely, i broke all 4 wrist pins in my Wiseco pistons.







the Scat rods are twisted and bent, ever so slightly, but still visibly. and to make it cooler, we made 592 AWHP on this setup, with broken motor.... 
old motor:
Wiseco 82mm
Scat 144/20
CAT 3652
Supertech valve springs and retainers
all stock valves and lifters.
ported AWP head (now torched a hole in it)
new motor:
JE 83mm 
IE 144/20 rifle drilled
CAT 3652
Supertech springs, retainers, and Inconel exhaust valves
OEM lifters and intake valves, as the valves i have for it are +1mm Nitride SS and take more work to install.
AEB head, non-ported.
so we (Joey really, i dont do technical stuff like this) is/are building a new one. gotta run this car @ Battle of the Imports at the end of the month.
so two days ago, we Call Pete/Dave @ Integrated Engineering, about 3:30 pm. we needed rods and pistons. so yesterday a set of IE 144/20 rifle drilled rods show up @ DJM shop, and this morning a set of JE 83mm non-stroker pistons and upgraded tapered pins show up. also, the big bore HG and Calico coated rod bearings. wow what service, thanks guys. that was fast. rods were less than 24 hrs from them to us.
these are the stuff i broke in the last two weeks, and i wont know on the crank until tuesday, but there is a good chance its toast too. and it is a shame, because i just got it and had it balanced, etc.


























































here is a few lil vids. how about blowing it up on the dyno? cool stuff









this one watch the boost gauge. it is a 40 psi gauge, its in the cluster to the right. middle is tach, left is EGT. 45psi boost spike @ 6400 rpm. blew the ECU boost signal line right off... lifted head again, but did not realize it at the time. went on to make 592 AWHP with these broken parts.

this one, is the damage to pistons upon tearing it down.

and this, this is toasting the whole thing.... WOOT!!!!







but boy it sounded good while we did it.

and here is the good pull we made after that 45psi spike.... before i blew it up. normally we dyno 4th gear, and to 8500 rpm. this was a baseline pull only.


































_Modified by speeding-g60 at 4:50 PM 9-5-2009_


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: my new motor build >600 AWHP 1.8T (speeding-g60)*

Holy geezus. This thing is the balls. What a sweet set up along with a great looking car. Nice work, I would love a ride in this bad larry.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: my new motor build >600 AWHP 1.8T (cstanley19)*

Damn, that thing is serious. Awesome Car, I love that body


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: my new motor build >600 AWHP 1.8T (GTijoejoe)*

Nice...


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: my new motor build >600 AWHP 1.8T (VOLKS-MAN)*

Here are some of the NEW GO FAST parts. 
















































http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you are a whore! hahaha
good to meet ya man, good luck with the new engine


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Your a nut man, though i dont have to tell you that.... Good to see it getting new life so quick!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

you know you wanna drive it....


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: my new motor build >600 AWHP 1.8T (simon-says)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simon-says* »_Here are some of the NEW GO FAST*ER* parts. 


there, fixed it for ya


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

damn those are some pretty rods.
It kills me to see smoke come out of the hood on that dyno pull, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you for bouncing back so quickly!


----------



## mk2golfvr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (goofydug)*

Hell ya battle should be good this year!! cant wait to see it!








chris


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (mk2golfvr6)*

haha, got me one of those beer coolers too!
when i ordered all my valves,springs,retainers.
Dave @ Integrated is an awesome dude! those guys know there ****.

this car looks incredible dude! good work man


----------



## dh4life69 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow!! this car is absolutely amazing.. those af's were really lean on that dyno pull. Good luck, can't wait to see what numbers you make after fixing it


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dh4life69* »_Wow!! this car is absolutely amazing.. *thanks.... i try to make nice stuff* 
those af's were really lean on that dyno pull. *i think you do not know how to read that plot. it was really rich. 10 is rich, and it was riding on the 10 line see the dotted line on the AFR part of the chart? that is 13:1.... when it started boost it was 12.24 and at the peak boost it hit 10.54. that is on the rich side, not lean. this was taken from the log of the run made by the ECU. and it followed pretty much exactly what we told it to in the map, also*
Good luck, can't wait to see what numbers you make after fixing it *me neither. should be in the 650's AWHP no problem, especially if i pull 4th gear.... LOL*


----------



## dh4life69 (Mar 5, 2009)

sorry i also meant rich... mind blank. But yeah 650 should be no problem with that setup..


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: my new motor build >600 AWHP 1.8T (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_so i had an issue with the pink motor.... well, a few. seems i lifted the head twice. i torched a worked over AWP head. i built a new head then found some issues with the bottom end. namely, i broke all 4 wrist pins in my Wiseco pistons.







the Scat rods are twisted and bent, ever so slightly, but still visibly. and to make it cooler, we made 592 AWHP on this setup, with broken motor.... 

sounds like there was a miss communication in between phone calls. from the carnage in the pics it looks like tuning is too blame for sure.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

well, i do not know and doubt i ever will the true cause of it all.
there was a culmination of events for sure. it all started way back when......
the pink motor started life as an auto block. so when it was built, the parts that came out of it were replaced with the same style. ie: the 1pc integrated thrust 3rd mains. an auto does not put side-load force on the crank as does a manual setup, via a clutch. what i found when i pulled the auto crank out of the block was that it had "walked" over and wasted the integrated thrusts. not so bad that it ate into the thrust bearing surface, but pretty bad. >1.1mm of end play








i think this was the beginning of the problems. it must have strained the pins by putting axial force or side-loading them. it had to have happened from the heavy ass clutch i used as well, the Clutchnet 2xRED dual diaphragm pressure plate. it was a pretty heavy feel to the clutch for sure.
when we put a manual crank in it (because the longitudinal manual setup has to have a crank that has the provision for the pilot bearing to support the input shaft), we used the multi-piece 3rd main set. but we never took the rods/pistons out of the block as we did not feel the need to. it solved the crank walk/end play.... but the damage was probably already done....
lifting the head on stock head bolts first pass this year had to add to the issue. when i replaced the bolts with Raceware studs and a new head gasket, i never had the head checked for flat. so i can see why it did it again. this time though it torched the head. 
hitting a spike of 410 kpa = 45psi did not do it much good at all i bet. if the pins were stressed or cracked or partially broken, that surely could do them in right there.
built a new head, and then the tick tick tick from the bottom end.
i have to say that with a whole new motor, block and all are being changed, that we have to be past this issue..... everything is changed. rods, pistons, pins, block. gold motor here i come. seems with me its the builders choice as to block color, and this one picked gold i do believe LOL....
and this motor cools really good. actually had to warm it up a few times between pulls, get it up to temp. something to be said for using a performance radiator like the AFCO i have in there. fuel was a little rich, but C-16 only and that stuff is hard to get detonation with.... tuning was just beginning, but nothing was amiss there. not running a huge amount of timing (22.5 degree?) so i dunno.
this is a race motor, and as such subjected to abuses much higher than normal. i know all of you guys here in this forum have the same type setups, and you know that one thing can lead to the next. hitting the rev limiter often can have some bad side effects as well.
here is one thought for you guys; i am glad i never had issue with running stock valves that whole time LOL. only intakes are stock now, i have the ST inconel in the exhaust side now. but previously i only ran all OEM valves, to 8500 rpm and 36+ PSI.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

Well at least you F'd it up worse then I did mine! Good job man!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

when i go, i go big








coulda windowed the block i guess. dunno why it didnt, other than it musta "knew" i have another block in the lie, waiting to do something with.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: my new motor build >600 AWHP 1.8T (speeding-g60)*

love it :rainbow:


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: my new motor build >600 AWHP 1.8T (bdcoombs)*

Well here are the pics of the new assembly. I first pre-assembled the crank and a connecting rod with piston to get the piston height and also to get the total cc's of the piston. Then using an application on the internet, I entered the data and now have a static compression ratio. 
8.97:1 and these are 8.5:1 shelf pistons from JE. Then I will write down all of the specs of the crankshaft clearances, rod clearances, and piston to cylinder wall clearances. Don't forget the torque specs of all bolts. That way Aaron will have a complete spec sheet of what was done. 
Now on to the few pics that I took.
























































Hope that color is shiny enough for ya. I should have all of the rings gapped and ready for final assembly tomorrow night.







Don't forget to bring the cylinder head tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by simon-says at 10:02 PM 9-16-2009_


_Modified by simon-says at 10:20 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: my new motor build >600 AWHP 1.8T (simon-says)*

Oh its GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

wow that is a real car! nice work


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (carsluTT)*

Man! My brain can't fathom the broken wiseco wrist pins!!! I sure hope this isn't a fatal flaw with seeing as I'm looking to spin 9400+... Hoping it's the result of fatigue due to the crank walk issue and side loading them...

Awesome build though. Love that audi....

Curious about the IE 144/20's. Rifle drilling a std now? My set isn't and only had top hole ported. Think there is any issue running them without the rifle drilling? Mine will be an NA app.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (Fast929)*

Got back from DJM couple hours ago, looks great in person. Just got off the phone with the ******* him self, plans are sounding good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

new motor is in and awaiting one more part to be machined. Joey did not make the machine shop in time on friday.
i picked up the motor by 11:30 this morning. went straight to Chuck E Cheese for my sons 3rd birthday party. then went straight home, and put the motor in. maybe 2.5 hrs and i have yet to hook up some wires and coolant lines. i cant finalize it until i get the intermediate shaft back monday. or i would need to remove radiator. i have less than an hour to make it run again.... WOOHOO!!!!! 
have plans again for dyno this week, then hopefully its decent weather for the weekend to run it. wow what a roller-coaster....
first, i had to make a tool.... i needed to keep the motor locked in place while i torqued the flywheel. so i MacGyvered something up right quick. works like a charm.
















then this blingin thing hangin out here.... looks all shiny. Joey's choice on color. and the pink tape as well.








and its in. i have maybe an hour tops after i get the IM shaft monday, really. i am takin the rest of the evening off, as i need to save something to do for tomorrow LOL.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Sweet Aaron, looks awesome. Car looks like it's easy to work on as well, that's a huge plus. I was just swearing at my mk2 tonight.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ya Pete, nothing like having room to move and such.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

back in and it fired up first try..... that would be Joey there checkin for anything out of the ordinary. of which there was nothing WOOHOO!!!
gotta love it. heat cycled then shut it down. break in on dyno friday.... 
as always a video







and some couple a pics.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

Freaking sweet!!!!
Your son is adorable







He made me laugh


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GTijoejoe)*

Good luck tonight! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (nubVR)*

extreme EGT...= death to the head and everything else....what was it when it died?
I did that to my 8v a few months ago....I'm surprised the electrodes did not melt off...but its a totally different combustion chamber...22 deg of timing at that boost spike is fatal for sure....but it will be better now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looking good


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just melted an electrode on mine a couple weeks ago 
motor looks good i like the gold


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

cute kid, nice work. way to get back to the plate quik!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

this car sounds freakin amazing....
couple videos to tide over the masses. 
it sees positive manifold pressure before 3k rpm. looks like 2400 rpm it goes positive, and has 5 psi by 3k. this turbo loves to push air... it really does. manifold was getting glowing orange thru the wrap. looked neat.
could tell the motor is really tight, nicely built. felt really strong. took lots more fuel than the pink one. its really breaking in nicely. could notice as we progressed the temps stayed lower and power was up.
we tried to hold WG springs for a couple pulls, 1BAR. it was creeping to 27 psi though.... that turbo really likes to push. maybe since i have two wastegates it adds the rate? [email protected]!!! LOL.
its break time from projects though. need to build marriage credits back up. seems i have been workin on the project and ignoring other stuff









took it to 43.8 psi in 3rd for 543 hp and 444 tq.

watch this nice boost hold. 40 psi gauge.... and you can see tach as well. these were 3500 to 7800 pulls.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

Holy motor break in!!! lol
What's it got like 2 miles on it... hahaha
Nothing like 40psi on a fresh set of rings. Those babies are seated! Break it in like it's going to get driven!

Very impessive setup. Job well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joethar (Mar 11, 2007)

That sound absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

Congrats, what are you using to controller boost?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Autronic SM4 internal boost control. boost by gear....
i think 34 and 38 psi pulls in THIRD GEAR!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

sweet, sounds mean


----------

